# Iphone playing music automatically through DICE



## stephonomon (Mar 19, 2010)

I have the DICE i-Audi/VW-SAT 5V kit in my car (2007 Audi A4 Quattro 2.0) and it works perfectly overall except for one issue. No matter what I try, the iPhone (3GS) will automatically play the last song, podcast, or audio book that I listened to when I plug it into the DICE module and turn the car on. I've tried pausing the song before turning the car off while it's plugged in, but it still automatically plays when I turn the car back on. I've also tried pausing the iPhone and then switching from the CD changer to FM, but this doesn't work either. When I turn the car back on or plug the iPhone in again, it starts playing the last listened to item.
Is there anything I can do?


----------

